# From TP&W



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Just and FYI thing.

TH

We'd like you to know that Texas hunting and fishing licenses will not be available for purchase between 9 p.m. (CDT) Saturday, October 19 and 9 a.m. (CDT) Sunday, October 20. The Texas Parks and Wildlife Department licensing system will be down for maintenance.​ Anyone planning to hunt or fish on Sunday, October 20, should ensure they have purchased a valid license prior to 9 p.m. on Saturday, October 19. Although TPWD does not anticipate additional delays in maintenance, anyone planning to hunt or fish on Monday, October 21, may also wish to purchase a license before 9 p.m. on Saturday, October 19.​ Hunting and fishing licenses are sold online, by phone at (800) 895-4248, Monday â€" Friday, 8 a.m. â€" 5 p.m. (CDT) and at retail outlets.​ Thank you for your patience and for your support of Texas hunting and fishing.​


----------

